# NEW OPEN!! Melon Photography Studio



## Player1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Melon Studio is just opened for the amateur or professional photographers and also we do photography services.

Services
- Baby Photo
- Family Photo
- Event Photo
- Commercial Photo
- Studio Rental

Please visit Welcome to Melon Studio or contact info@melonstudio.com for more information.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 22, 2011)

good luck


----------



## joicohenharoun (Feb 27, 2011)

1 recommendation, make some of your images text... images and flash don't fare well with search engines, plus it will dramatically lower your loading time on your page.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 27, 2011)

Why does your site not have a gallery where potential customer can see what kind of work you do?


----------



## willis_927 (Feb 27, 2011)

Why do you need a gallery when there is a nice cartoon video of animals that talk like robots??! lol


----------



## Truefocus (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the opening of your new studio. I know you must be very excited. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.

Ken :0)


----------

